# Traveling to Europe... debating what gear to bring. DSLR or EOS M?



## mangobutter (Jan 6, 2015)

My current lineup: 

EF: 6D, 16-35 F4 IS, 50 1.8, 70-200 F4L

EF-M: EOS M, 22mm 2.0, Rokinon 12mm 2.0

Some old M42 mount lenses. super takumar 50 1.4, 50 2.0, 135 2.8

I am going to Barcelona, Paris, London for two weeks. Leaving in 10 days. I know Barcelona is infamous for pickpockets so I'm scared to bring the nicer, more expensive stuff out. Doubt anyone would try to (or be successful) at grabbing a bunch of my gear off me but you never know. Not to mention size and weight. 

Right now I'm leaning towards a tripod, 90 EX flash, EOS M, 12mm 2.0, 22mm 2.0, 50 1.8 (bringing the EF adapter of course) and a small vintage vivitar 135mm 2.8 prime with M42 adapter for when I need reach in a pinch. So I'd have 18mm, 35mm, 80mm and 216mm (or so) covered. I'd stay light and small.

Or do you guys think I'd regret not having that full frame goodness for when I want to take some artistic shots (bokeh) or do some heavy handheld street photography in low light? over thinking the pick pockets? If I bring the M, i can go stealth.

Anyone have this dilemma and found a sweet spot for travel use? I'm missing a good fast lens for the 6D. Working on that. if I had a 35L again, i'd probably just bring that. 

The 6D + 16-35 F4L would be nice too. The IS would help for museum/interior shots. or general night photography. The range is nice too vs. the 12mm 2.0 (18mm) on the EOS M.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 6, 2015)

I'd bring the 6D + 16-35 f/4 IS + 50 f/1.8. Unless you know you'll need the tripod for a specific shot, you might consider leaving that at home as well. If you're staying in the cities, then the wider focal lengths will be more useful than the longer ones. In cities, I tend to favor the 16-35 over the 70-xxx range. The 50 f/1.8 is nice for available light, indoor scenarios, etc. 

I have a "standard" travel kit of 16-35/50/70-xxx, but "standard" doesn't apply very often. It's the starting point to figure out what to bring but is rarely brought. The ultrawide zoom or telezoom might be dropped, but I almost always bring a fast prime either for more artistic shots or for low light.

Whatever you do, insure the gear that would be costly to replace (i.e. 6D, 16-35 f/4 IS). The peace of mind far outweighs the insurance cost.


----------



## Psyclone (Jan 6, 2015)

Leave the M at home. I have had several incidents where the always-on touchscreen on my M has messed things up.

Resolution changed; exposure changed; focus point moved around. And in a couple of cases, I didn't see the problem until it was too late.

If I want good portability, I carry my SL1 instead now. The M gets used only for "just in case I need a camera" situations these days.

Canon, why can't I turn the touchscreen off if I want to? The SL1 supports that...


----------



## dcm (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a similar setup (6D/M) with a few more lenses. It really depends on a few things. What do you shoot when you travel - types and focal lengths? What you plan to do with the photos afterwards? How have you used photos from previous trips? How light do you want to travel?

I've been to London, Paris, and a few other cities in my pre-DSLR days (film and compact digital). Also spent some time in the English countryside fishing. Most of my shots were wide angle, not as much call for a tele. I like small and light when I'm covering a lot of territory. If you don't plan to publish or print large I would think the M (and some PP) would suffice. If you plan to monetize your images, then the 6D might be more appropriate. I would only take lenses that I'm already familiar with on a body, that's not the time to learn.

Since I have a few more lenses to choose from I would take the EF-M 11-22 IS for wide, EF-M 22 for low light, and the EF-M 55-200 IS for portrait/tele, leaving the EF-M 18-55 at home. I'd likely only carry 1 extra lens at a time. The M+12+22+50 combo sounds about right to me, particularly if you like primes and can handle the M without IS.

I find the M/tele setup unsatisfactory without IS or a tripod and I don't typically carry a tripod with the M. I find I can use my EF 100L IS handheld on the M, but I haven't had much success with the EF 85 or 135 primes on the M without support. Maybe you have better luck or more practice than I do with a non IS tele combo on the M.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 6, 2015)

6D/24-105. Enjoy the sights and do not be a slave to your gear, especially a tripod.


----------



## jefflinde (Jan 6, 2015)

I would take the M and all your lenses. They are small enough that you can bring the ones you will need for the day with you and leave the rest in your suitcase at the hotel. I went all the way through Croatia with just the M and it did everything I needed. Plus if someone does steal your kit you are out less than the body alone of the 6d. I never had an issue with messing up the touch screen. I had it on auto when moving around and driving. Then when I was stopped to take pictures I would put it back on manual and compose my shots. I bought my M about a week before I left so I had to figure out the auto focus issue on the fly. Once I got it down I never missed a shot that the camera should have made. Now if I was asking to much from it then that is my fault for not being prepared. I had the 18-55 and 22. I used the 22 for most city walks but I like the 18-55 for out the bus window. I had Lots of good drive by pics that where surprisingly in focus. As long as you know the limits of the M then it is a wonderful take anywhere camera. If you are there to sight see and take pics go with the EOS M but if you are there to take pics and then look around take the 6D.

Jeff


----------



## Rocky (Jan 6, 2015)

I took my EOS-M to Turkey on a 11 days land tour on October. I did not miss my DSLR. Thereare some inconvenience. Please read my "EOS_M in Turkey" post. I would buy the 18-55mm lens for the trip for convenience. Your line up does not have a lens with IS.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 6, 2015)

mangobutter said:


> The 6D + 16-35 F4L would be nice too. The IS would help for museum/interior shots. or general night photography. The range is nice too



I'd definitely take this combination - it makes a great tourist gear and has built-in gps so you know where you ended up  ... taking a crop camera instead is not a good idea since the iq/usability on so many situations isn't as good and you'll surely come across a lot photo opportunities. Take the M & 50/1.8 only as a backup.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 6, 2015)

I have been on all continents, in all kinds of social environments and photographed at any time of the day. I always carry what I want, which probably is more equipment than most people would care to carry. I have never lost anything to thiefs, except on the train to work here in Norway. 

6D and 16-35 and 50 should clearly go. I would also take the 70-200, to shoot street situations with some distance between you and the people. There are also lots of things in a city, where a longer focal length is beneficial.


----------



## nWmR12 (Jan 6, 2015)

You could go either way. It is all so personal for when you shoot, and how you see things. 

Generally, I would think the 6D + 16-35 f/4 would be really great for most every thing even in dark churches and such. Not sure how good you are at hand holding..If you want longer take either the 50 or the 135.. or both for reach. 
In less you fine with using primes, and want a super light gear, then M. 

I'd skip the brining the tripod.


----------



## DRR (Jan 6, 2015)

Psyclone said:


> Leave the M at home. I have had several incidents where the always-on touchscreen on my M has messed things up.
> 
> Resolution changed; exposure changed; focus point moved around. And in a couple of cases, I didn't see the problem until it was too late.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more. Also, the LCD is unusable in bright sunlight. I had to battle that quite a bit trying to get some shots last time I was in Italy.


----------



## sdsr (Jan 6, 2015)

Depending on where you go, you may find a tripod not very helpful (aside from being another annoying thing to carry around) - many sites ban tripods, others ban flash (or both). Plus, they're a nuisance anywhere crowded. In such cases, a FF body becomes appealing, for obvious reasons. 

The weight/size/theft risk balance is always tricky - it seems silly to compromise on image quality when traveling, especially if you're not likely to return any time soon, but it also seems silly to drag around bulky, heavy equipment and impair your enjoyment. When I was in Paris a couple of years ago I used 5DII & 17-40L, 70-200 IS L, 24-105L and a few fast primes - not all at once, but even with a paired down selection often found myself towards the end of the day feeling half inclined to pitch the lot into the Seine. Nice photos, though. 

Of course, back then there was no small/light alternative that could provide comparable image quality - APS-C wouldn't have helped much, especially inside dark churches. Things are rather different now, though. Last month the other half and I spent 10 days in London & Paris; I took the Sony a7r & a7s and each day used one or the other with a little bag that contained an Olympus OM 24mm 2.8, Sony/Zeiss 35mm 2.8, Pentax Super-Tak 50mm 1.4 and Pentax Super-Tak 85mm 1.8 - small, light and, except for the (extremely light) Sony/Zeiss lens and the bodies, cheap. Somewhat to my surprise, I never missed a longer lens (I brought along a 135mm Olympus OM, but never used it), and probably used the 50mm 80% of the time. I seldom wanted wider than 24mm, and when I did I could borrow the other half's a6000 + Canon 10-18mm (also light & cheap). The a7s, aside from its slight (?) low light advantages, has the benefit of being completely silent (if you set it up that way) and unobtrusive - you can even take photos in concerts without anyone noticing (disable all sounds, along the monitor). 

So you might want to consider renting a Sony a7s and using your vintage lenses as a third option. Or you could also consider renting an Olympus M43 with a few fast primes - at least in low light, the combination of fast lenses with less shallow depth of focus and excellent IBIS can go quite a long way in making up for the inferior high ISO performance cf full frame - unless you're trying to freeze action you can keep the ISO down by using slow shutter speeds.

But if you're confined to the two alternatives you mention in your post, I'm not sure what to suggest - I really hated using my M (for reasons that had nothing to do with image quality), but of course that presumably isn't true of you. 

This wasn't very helpful, was it....


----------



## mb66energy (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't know how good the technical quality is you need.

IMO the combo

* EOS 6D + 70-200 (OVF better for tele shots/better stabilization)
* EOS M + EF-M 22 (display o.k for wide shots, f/2.0 for low light environments, unobtrusive)
* 16-35 or 11-22 for "ultra wide cases"
* Manfrotto 709B desk tripod
* EDIT: Forgotten the EF2EF-M adapter as backup if 6D fails (after Murphy's law this will prevent the 6D from failing. And have a small umbrella with you ... to avoid rain)

would be a good small gear set which doesn't need to many lens changes. The mini tripod from Manfrotto is very light, shows good stability and is cheap - the ball head is not great but it's getting better while I use that little thingy.

EOS M and EF-M 22 will make a good "always with you" package - even after the "shooting"! 


Have a nice holdiday - Michael


----------



## mangobutter (Jan 6, 2015)

Seems the overwhelming response is to bring the 16-35, 50 1.8, and 6d. I'm set on bringing the M regardless. It's so small and light you kind of have to. I think it will also work nicely for street photography where a small M will be less imposing than a chunky dSLR. 

I'm still set on bringing the tripod. I absolutely want to get some high quality night shots. I have one of these:

http://amzn.to/14jzNmd

It's fairly compact. not bulky as you guys think

You guys that have brought a lot of gear to europe... what was your preferred method of carry? I have a photo backpack and messenger bag. I think the messenger bag is a lot stealthier.


----------



## mangobutter (Jan 6, 2015)

mb66energy said:


> I don't know how good the technical quality is you need.
> 
> IMO the combo
> 
> ...



That's a good idea I might change up a bit. Have the 6D+70-200 locked and ready to go with the EOS M/22mm (35mm) ready for low light shots and general "around town" shots. And have I'll have my Rokinon 12mm 2.0 in the bag ready to put on the EOS M. I could work with that. Maybe throw in the 50 1.8 as well since it weighs nothing. I'll have to put all this in my bag and see how it feels. 

When I went to Japan I think I carried way too much. 5D2, 17-40, 50 1.4, 135L. But I came away with some really great shots. Though I did drop my 5D2 from 5 ft. onto the sidewalk. NO harm done! but i did tear up a little.

One of my favorite shots from that trip with the 135L:






(I like my processing punchy sometimes)


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 6, 2015)

Your 6D setup is perfect for europe. I took nearly the same setup a year ago and was glad I did.


----------



## rcarca (Jan 6, 2015)

Don't over-angst about pick pockets and thieves. They are everywhere around the world, and you are no more vulnerable in Barcelona than any other city in Europe. Just be sensible, exactly as you would be in the USA. 

You are looking at three very different cities and there will often be long views down streets/tree lined avenues where the longer focal lengths will be really good, and tight spaces where the widest you have got will be important. Personally, on a major holiday I reckon on taking the best I have, because that will give me the best memorise.

As for bag - depends on what you want to carry around all day. Personally, I usually go out on a day trip in London with one lens, and the next day I will go out with another. But then I live here! But I did follow that approach when I was in Colombia and in Athens and it worked well for me: saved my back, and made me concentrate on what I could take rather than swapping in and out of different lenses all the time. Mind you that also depends on how patient your fellow travellers are!

Anyway, the bottom line is to enjoy the holiday! Oh - and I agree: have decent travel insurance that will cover the cost of your kit: many policies have a single item limit that leaves you feeling double shafted if ever you need to make a claim!


----------



## bmwzimmer (Jan 7, 2015)

If I was to go to europe right now, I would bring a 6D, rokinon 14mm, a 24-105, and a 50 1.4. This setup should be pretty compact and light. 
When I last went to Europe in 2009, I was just getting into photography and bought my first DSLR, a 50D along with Canon 15-85 IS, 70-300 IS (non-L), and a 50 1.4. I used mostly the 15-85 and 50 and rarely touched the 70-300. I really liked that 15-85. Took some fantastic images with it. Only problem was I didn't know better at the time and shot the whole trip in Jpeg :-[. It turned out great at the time as my standards were not as high.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 7, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> Your 6D setup is perfect for europe. I took nearly the same setup a year ago and was glad I did.



I agree. I'm a big fan of the ultrawide zoom. The 16-35 is about my favorite lens. For walk around, it's also hard to beat the 24-105 or the 24-70. Personally, I carry the following...

5D3 or 6D w/ 16-35-f/2.8 or f/4 (Depending on low light or sharpness need)
Small Flash with diffuser (SunPak SD2000 or 270EX II)
24-70-f/2.8 or 24-105 (Depending on primary need, reach or low light)
15mm f/2.8 FishEye (super cool fun lens, esp for interior shots and "all over around" shots w/ people in the foreground
CPL Filter, extra batteries, extra mem cards.

I have a small pouch I use for the batteries + mem cards for my pocket.
The 2 lenses not on the camera fit nicely stacked in a LowePro Lens Case 2 with a foam divider.

I put everything including a rain jacket, and other travel items in a simple inexpensive day pack and I carry the camera on a simple BosStrap shoulder type hip side carry sling strap.

If I need a fast prime lens, I take the 50-f/1.4, 50-f/1.8 or the 28-f/1.8. (This could be easily substituted in the Lens Case 2 with the FishEye if the FishEye isn't your thing.)

This whole arrangement is fast and light and will easily go through security checkpoints, subways, crowds, etc and it doesn't scream photographer or expensive gear. If I want to be even less conspicuous, I wear the jacket over everything including the camera on the side and the backpack and it stays dry or is simply covered up.

As for the EOS M, meh... it's a bit heavy and bulky. Not sure why you need it. If I take a backup camera, it is usually a little S120. That way, if I end up going to a formal function or something and I still want a camera, I'm covered. I can also easily hand the S120 to a friend, wife or whoever and they can use it easily. It weighs nothing and is very small but still takes decent snapshots and shoots RAW so in Post I can later see how much noise the little sensor added. LOL!


----------



## Phenix205 (Jan 7, 2015)

Leave the M at home. 6D and your other great lenses will get you more higher quality photos under more situations. If you want a portable tripod, try one of the Velbon, light weight, sturdy, inexpensive, great for travel photography.


----------



## jeanluc (Jan 7, 2015)

I went to Europe this summer and had same dilemma…..went for portability and took the M and 18-55 with the Really Right stuff table top tripod along in my Think Tank Mirrorless Mover bag (an awesome bag for the M system, by the way). If I had my 11-22 efm acrtoss-the-border-acquired lens at that time, it would have gone too.

Anyway, that system allowed me to shoot anywhere….the M even on the little RRS tripod is so unobtrusive I could set up and shoot anywhere without anybody really noticing or telling me "no tripods". I was able to get good shots hand held at 1600 in some pretty dark places (see pics).

The drawback, as any M user knows, is glare in sun. If it had an OVF or even a flip LCD there would have been a few less four letter words uttered….

So its all a compromise. There are plenty of times I saw DSLRs and longed for my 5d3, but my gear easily fit in a small backpack and went anywhere.

Have been all over Europe, and honestly Barcelona is beautiful and if you keep heads up no worse for pickpockets than anywhere else there.

Here's a couple shots, all with the M.


----------



## jeanluc (Jan 7, 2015)

A couple more with the M.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 7, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Pickpockets are at work in all major European cities. Be smart. Be alert. Be aware.



As the resident of one of the major European cities, I'd say it's not like it's the jungle over here, I'd feel much, much less safe in central Miami or LA (yes, I've been there).

In some infamous southern European cities there might be really organized crime cutting away your camera or purse strap from your shoulder, but otherwise it's personal stupidity to get something stolen. If you behave like a clueless tourist, hang your $10k+ gear in front of your belly with that "Canon digital 1dx" strap and then place your "pro" dslr case on the bench next to you while getting some Currywurst or admire the sights - well, the joke's on you.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jan 7, 2015)

It depends if you want to travel light or not. 
Your EOS-M gives you portability benefits but will not give you reach. In this case I'd add the EF-M 55-200mm lens to your set up and one small flash like the 90EX or 270EX.
Your 6D setup is perfect for europe and you'll very satified with the results but it weights lot more, occupies more space and it's more conspicuous. Carry them into a backpack for security and confort, particularly on long-walks. I suggest using the Lowepro flipside backpacks so the zipper isn't easy accessible to others.
Pickpockets are everywhere in major cities around Europe and USA, just be cautious and enjoy the trip.


----------



## Alefoto (Jan 7, 2015)

Don't be over-worried about thieves! I don't know where you are from (non European I suppose), just be cautious of your surroundings but relaxed. If you are so worried about your camera gear just use a normal backpack and not a super photo backpack that is signaling "expensive stuff inside!".

If you are coming to Europe and this is your first or only for a loing time trip over here, I suggest you carry also a TS lens for architecture and history.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 7, 2015)

dilbert said:


> The best example of people "pick pocketing" was when I took a boat from the train station to the Venice (IT) grand canal - it was crowded, not much room to move and as people moved to get off, a woman looked down into her hand bag and noticed that her purse had been removed.



Yes, that's really the worst case scenario - a *crowded* spaces where the criminals know a lot of *well-off* *confused* tourists will pass through (I know Venice, and it qualifies). Unless Berlin/Germany, esp. in Italy/Spain and their major cities, I'd be on my guard, and I can things like in the video imagining there. Though the guys in the video remind me of the east European gangs the "find the ball under the three hoods" game in Berlin, but that's fraud and not outright robbery.

Alas, not to add insult to injury, but the lonely victim in the video is really dressed in the most stupid way with a red coat, backpack and walking around with a laaaaaaarge lens hanging in front of his belly. Come on, that looks like in an educational video how not to do it, only the sunglasses are missing.

Btw: If you park your car in Rome, you have to pay a "fee" to some guy greeting you innocently - or, well, you know, things break and your car might have been damaged if you return. It actually *is* like in the Monty Python's scene "things burn":


----------



## aprotosimaki (Jan 7, 2015)

As another poster has already suggested your 6D kit is perfect for this trip. Paris and London, two cities I know quite well, are blessed with beams of light as the sun settles into the day. A telephoto is perfect for capturing these beams as they illuminate distant parts of a street or a building. Of course, capturing detail of Gaudi's work in Barcelona also requires a telephoto as well  

The tripod is the real issue. I took one last year and found it to be a pain. I used it but not as much as I thought I would. I used letter boxes, street benches, counters, etc. instead. The lighter the better in my view. 

If you get time the Musée Rodin in Paris is worth a visit. Rodin's statues placed outside in gardens is literally stunning. The Tuileries Garden near the Louvre also contains a bronze cast of Rodin's kiss. You have to look for it but the gardens are lovely and the search is interesting. It is there but in a odd place. (Yeah, I like Rodin).


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jan 7, 2015)

I'd keep it simple - take the 6D and the 50 1.8. If you need an additional lens, buy the new 24mm pancake that
will fit nicely in your pocket. Unless this trip is specifically a "photo" trip, you won't want the tripod or the extra
weight and bother of the other gear. Your best investment might be a plain shoulder strap without the Canon logo - and if you're really worried about thieves, get one with the embeded stainless wire.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 7, 2015)

hi mangobutter!

I agree with most people here to take the 6D combo with you. 
Concerning Pickpocketing: in Europe it is the same case as everywhere in the world.
If you're afraid of it be aware and keep all the advices here in mind and think about a good ensurance including that.

@dickgrafixstop:
Sorry to correct you but...


dickgrafixstop said:


> I'd keep it simple - take the 6D and the 50 1.8. If you need an additional lens, buy the new 24mm pancake that
> will fit nicely in your pocket.


EF*-S* 24 mm pankake will fit nicely in your pocket but NOT on a FF 6D.


----------



## rpiotr01 (Jan 7, 2015)

Did Belgium-Germany for about 2 weeks with 5DIII, Zeiss 35/2, 50/1.4 and Canon 100/2. Love traveling with primes, just throw one on and work with it. 

I also did Armenia with 5DIII, 17-40 and 100/2. Took along a Joby mini tripod for that one. I knew we would be looking at a lot of church and monastery interiors so wanted the wider angle, but I also knew they'd be dim so I wanted the tripod. 

I guess my advice is to think about where you'll be going, what you'll be seeing and pack accordingly. Whatever the case, don't overwhelm with too much gear.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 7, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > In some infamous southern European cities there might be really organized crime cutting away your camera or purse strap from your shoulder, but otherwise it's personal stupidity to get something stolen. If you behave like a clueless tourist, hang your $10k+ gear in front of your belly with that "Canon digital 1dx" strap and then place your "pro" dslr case on the bench next to you while getting some Currywurst or admire the sights - well, the joke's on you.
> ...



The videos, esp the 2nd much shorter video, are good to see to help a tourist stay alert. The best advice is don't be gullible, let strangers get close to you or advertise/carry a lot of expensive stuff in plain sight. And with regard to the video of the lens being stolen right off the camera, a bit of black gaffer tape would help to slow down/confuse a lens thief. And also in the 2nd video, what's to stop all those thieves from simply mugging the guy and taking everything? Don't walk alone in isolated areas with a bunch of tempting stuff all over your person. Keep a low profile!

Personally, I put a high voltage device in my backpack with a proximity trigger. If the bag gets more than 20 feet away from me, it goes off shocking the crap out of the thief causing them to loose all control and wet themselves. Sometimes I let them flop around on the ground for quite a while as everyone enjoys the show. (For those of you that are appalled... bummer! And... I'm kidding.) But there are real devices available that will sound an alarm if a proximity distance is exceeded. The problem is that once any distance is achieved, the bag is gone anyway. Most thieves just don't care and will simply keep running.


----------



## gshocked (Jan 7, 2015)

mangobutter said:


> My current lineup:
> 
> EF: 6D, 16-35 F4 IS, 50 1.8, 70-200 F4L
> 
> ...



Hi,

I just recently returned from Japan and initially I worried about taking too much gear but it worked out in the end.
I had in my backpack a 5D3, 24-105 F4L, 40mm f2.8, 70-200 f2.8l, 50mm f1.4 and 580ex II flash. In the end I mainly had my 24-105 F4L with me for 70% of the time and on occasion I'd bring my tele. I figured that I probably wouldn't be back in a long time so I made the most of it. 
I actually purchased a Canon EOS M2 - with the 22mm, 18-55IS and flash - 5 days into my trip and I really enjoyed the probability factor and how unobtrusive it was. the 18-55IS is good to have but the 22mm was a real treat. I love the quality bokeh the 22mm f2.0 produces and the run and gun nature of the camera is a real joy.

So, I guess I have my feel in both sides of your dilemma. I've never used any of the "2.0, Rokinon 12mm 2.0," so I can't really comment on those, however, you do have a fantastic 16-35f4IS lens. Is there any chance you can leave the Rokinon manual focus lenses and just take with you the EOSM with the 22mm lens, as it probably weighs the same amount. This way you have your full frame camera with you and a light EOS M camera for the days you don't want to carry your DSLR?

Either way, remember the saying "the best camera you have is the one on you," this became true for me, as I got stacks of great shots, which I took with my iPhone 6.

Lastly enjoy your trip!


----------



## bereninga (Jan 7, 2015)

I just came back from Europe and Japan, so from my experience and if I were you, I'd go w/ the 6D + 16-35 f4 + 50 f1.8 + 70-200 f4 + 90 EX flash. You got your 6D for a reason. Don't waste its potential by leaving it at home.

I'd skip the tripod for these reasons:


The 6D can capture great handheld lowlight shots and you can always use your backpack or railing as a makeshift tripod.
It's just not worth the effort/bulk to walk around w/ one.
Whoever you're traveling with would need patience for you to set it up. Just enjoy your time w/ your fellow traveller(s).
Some locations don't even allow tripods inside.

The flash would def help in various situations, which I wish I had brought with me. The 90EX is compact enough to bring.

As for pickpockets, if you're traveling in a group of four, don't worry about pickpockets since there are many eyes with you. If you're traveling w/ one other, just be a bit more aware, but I did not run into sketchy folks on the street. Just be smart like anywhere else you'd visit.

My top advice: enjoy your trip and don't stress too much about gear!


----------



## mangobutter (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks. Appreciate the responses. I'm actually traveling alone. That's what makes this a bit hard. When in Japan, I had 7 other people including a guy that knew muay thai and another that knew karate. Neither was likely bulletproof though.. haha. 

Thanks for the tips. Feel free to post some of your pics from your europe trips. (if that's appropriate here)


----------



## ecka (Jan 7, 2015)

I would bring the FF setup, but then why not bring both? The tiny EOS-M with it's 22/2 pancake and 90EX (which works beautifully on both) won't break your back, hopefully  + it is nice to have a backup. In some situations it is handy to have one camera for stills and one for video, I mean for shooting stills and video simultaneously. Not sure about the tripod though. Maybe something really small, like a tabletop..pod or that gorilla..thing .


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 7, 2015)

Looking at your lenses I would take the Canon 6d with the 16-35mm F4 and the 50mm. Ive been to Barcelona and Paris multiple times and work in London but I recently went to Rome with a crop M.4/3rds camera and whilst there went to the garden at Gandolfo that the Pope has opened up to the public (pre-book). Back in London looking at the shots I got I regretted not taking full frame. The zoom will give you more creative control and that particular lens is well corrected at 16mm.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a 6D and EOS-M and always take my DSLR on trips unless I know I will not have much time for photography. I keep my M in the backpack I take to/from work every day, so its almost always with me for photography opportunities I run into from time to time. While the M is a very capable little camera and its nice to have as a small/light option for some situations, I would not want it to be my only camera for a extended trip when I plan to be doing lots of photography. The M's IQ is very good, but I would miss the greater control, flexibility and IQ of the 6D if I didn't bring it. Last summer I sent my 6D in for warranty repair so the M was my only camera for about a month. I learned the M much better during this time period, but I certainly missed the 6D and was really happy to get it back. 

For traveling light, I often take my 6D and a combo of 2 lenses. 

24-70/2.8 II + 135/2 or 100L: this is my most used 2-lens travel kit, very flexible and light weight 
35/2 IS + 70-200/2.8 II: my 2nd most used combo, heavy, but useful if I expect to do most of my shooting over 70mm

I also use other combo's like 35/2 IS + 100L and 16-35/4 IS + 100L. Limiting myself to two lenses helps me to be more creative with the equipment I have available. For longer trips or vacations I take more equipment. When we spent 3 weeks in Alaska last summer, I took 5 lenses (Rokinon 14/2.8, 24-70/2.8, 100L, 70-200/2.8 II and a rented Tammy 150-600.


----------



## Mika (Jan 7, 2015)

One of the most successful trip combos I've had is 5D, 28/1.8 and 85/1.8. It allows pretty good portability, and will fit to a small camera bag, while still allowing some wide and some mild framing from further distances. 

If I'd be visiting cities in Central Europe and think about doing mostly photography there, I'd take 28/1.8 only with a full-frame. Hopefully Canon improves this lens at some point though, but at F/8 you're pretty much golden. The possibility of getting that aperture at this point of the year remains debatable, possibly in Barcelona, but I don't know about Germany... From your line-up, EF 16-35 IS or EF-M 22/2.0 should work fine.

Interestingly enough, I do have some L lenses, but I don't prefer to take them abroad. The non-L objectives are much more light-weight AND don't cause a lot of grief if they get damaged or broken. The L lenses I use here.

I haven't found a lot of use for telephotos in European cities, though there's always one photo you think you could have taken with that massive telephoto, but then again, that usually means you'd need to lug it around and lose a dozen of others due to mobility restrictions.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 7, 2015)

I've been using my little M a lot for travel since purchasing the 11-22 IS, but I have one recommendation if you go the EOS-M route - make sure you have lots of batteries. I have two and that's barely been enough for my travels... The camera really eats those little guys.

Also, for me, the only other real let down on the M has been the lack of a 50 or 85mm (equivalent) fast lens for portraits. I also wish it had the ability to process RAW to JPEG in camera and WiFi (which is in the M2), but I'm hoping Canon will add those to the M3 along with a fast normal to medium telephoto lens.


----------



## mangobutter (Jan 7, 2015)

You guys have convinced me to take the 6D. Why not, right? I guess if anything would break, it would be a mirrorless camera versus a tank of an SLR. And if my camera breaks on vacation (not sure the EOS M would survive a fall), I'd be SOL. So I will take:

The EOS M, 22mm 2.0 (technically a 35mm 3.2), 90 EX. This will be nice for street photography. Sharper than the 16-35 @ 35 (MIGHT bring the Rokinon 12mm--this lens is just way too good not to bring)

The 6D with 16-35mm F4 IS married together. General, architecture, landscape with my CPL on it. I'll bring the 50mm 1.8 for when I need a "perfectionist" shot (sharpest possible IQ). Also it WILL be raining a lot in London so this is when I'd put the EOS M away. Though I have used the EOS m in the rain and nothing bad happened to it. 

The only thing now is debating lugging around the 70-200 F4. I guess I could just bring it in my kit and leave it at the hotel the days I don't need/use it. 

The dilemma people like us have. 

In all reality all I need is an iPhone.


----------



## mangobutter (Jan 7, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> I've been using my little M a lot for travel since purchasing the 11-22 IS, but I have one recommendation if you go the EOS-M route - make sure you have lots of batteries. I have two and that's barely been enough for my travels... The camera really eats those little guys.
> 
> Also, for me, the only other real let down on the M has been the lack of a 50 or 85mm (equivalent) fast lens for portraits. I also wish it had the ability to process RAW to JPEG in camera and WiFi (which is in the M2), but I'm hoping Canon will add those to the M3 along with a fast normal to medium telephoto lens.



Yes I desperately want Canon to update their M mount lens lineup. We need dedicated primes. I don't mind added size and weight and faster apertures to make up for the crop factor... but I think there may not be a business case for this. A 35L on a 1.6x body becomes a 56mm 2.2. That's always an option.


----------



## mangobutter (Jan 7, 2015)

jeanluc said:


> I went to Europe this summer and had same dilemma…..went for portability and took the M and 18-55 with the Really Right stuff table top tripod along in my Think Tank Mirrorless Mover bag (an awesome bag for the M system, by the way). If I had my 11-22 efm acrtoss-the-border-acquired lens at that time, it would have gone too.
> 
> Anyway, that system allowed me to shoot anywhere….the M even on the little RRS tripod is so unobtrusive I could set up and shoot anywhere without anybody really noticing or telling me "no tripods". I was able to get good shots hand held at 1600 in some pretty dark places (see pics).
> 
> ...



Just saw these. Absolutely great shots. beautiful. where were those?


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jan 7, 2015)

I am really of several minds on this sort of question...and I have given it a lot of thought. Not two cents worth--maybe a nickel.

I have come to the conclusion that, when traveling, I like to get by with the smallest and lightest gear that can still acquire decent images. 

In other words, I think about my photo gear while on vacation the same way my wife thinks about...you know what...just enough to get by(!).

I own full-frame and crop DSLRs, a mirrorless (the M), and what was once a pricy point-and-shoot (all Canons). I do not travel the world regularly like many CR posters (I'm envious!), but occasionally travel to FL and occasionally to Europe with my wife and two kids.

It seems to me that, for our vacation style...that what matters is that I commit to a style of shooting on a given day (or portion of a day) and then stick with that style. And usually a given 'style' means a given camera.

Some of our best-ever vacation pix were taken during a week's touristing through Paris...with a Canon S95. 

I'm looking at the S95 Paris pix in an Adorama-printed 8x8" lay-flat book as I type this...other than the problems associated with a small sensor (i.e. little or no subject isolation focus-wise), the images are spectacular...and the occasional ability to use fill-flash when necessary was important. With two spare batteries in my wallet (front pocket...we were concerned about pickpockets and saw some in action) and a 32GB card, I was set...and the S95 fits in my (other) front pocket.

Of note...the vast majority of the S95 pix referred to above were daytime pix...the small sensor of point-and-shoot cameras is a real limitation as far as night-time shots are concerned.

So a SMALL pocketable point-and-shoot has its place...at least in my opinion...especially for daylight shooting.

=====

We just returned from Disney World. I employed a 5DMkIII/35mmf2.0IS combination to acquire night-time images at Disney's Boardwalk area as well as the Christmas light display at the Movie Studio. The quality of the photos obtained in this way is clearly superior to previous efforts using a 40D/17-55mmf2.8IS kit. While in the park, I did not pack the camera/lens combo in anything...no backpack or shoulderpack or anything...just hung around my neck for a few hours. The 35mmf2.0IS lens is not very heavy and I would not hesitate to use the same gear again in the same way again. So a LARGE 5dMKIII-based kit is useful, too.

=====

Our two kids both have their own Ms, and have (by themselves) traveled to Europe a couple of times. The M+22mmf2.0 combination, in the hands of our 20 year old, has yielded hundreds of images from England, France, Italy and Switzerland that are stunningly good...but of course the M suffers from slow focus problems (which does limit my 'candid' street-style vacation photos of moving family members). But our kids find the small size of the M+22mm set-up terribly appealing--that and the touchscreen capabilities.

When I utilize the M in our travels I always pack the 270 flash...as I've stated previously on this forum I find fill-flash to be essential for our vacation pix that include family members.

Most of the time the 11-22mm lens is on my M when traveling; indoor shots at various places really benefit from the wide-angle capability as well as the IS.

Obviously I think the MEDIUM-sized M is essential, too.

=====

Small, medium and large--all necessary (I think). If I had to pick one and only one I think I'd go M +22 + 270flash...and ask my wife to pack the flash in her handbag!


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 7, 2015)

mangobutter said:


> You guys have convinced me to take the 6D. Why not, right? I guess if anything would break, it would be a mirrorless camera versus a tank of an SLR. [...] Also it WILL be raining a lot in London so this is when I'd put the EOS M away.



Make no mistake: The 6d's weather sealing is very weak, if you shoot in rain you're gambling with your camera since the warranty doesn't cover that damage! You might be lucky, but then again you might be not - better get a rain cover or use a bag from the supermarket.



mangobutter said:


> I'll bring the 50mm 1.8 for when I need a "perfectionist" shot (sharpest possible IQ).



Are you sure we're talking about the same lens  ... 50/1.8 and "sharpest possible iq" doesn't compute.


----------

